
Rapid, large, thermally controlled 3D printing using a mobile liquid interface - furcyd
https://science.sciencemag.org/content/366/6463/360
======
xdze2
there is a video [https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2019/10/fast-
new-3d-printing...](https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2019/10/fast-
new-3d-printing-method-creates-objects-big-adult-human)

